# Anyone Here Play WoW



## Mr_Fang (May 9, 2009)

World Of Warcraft


----------



## Steman (May 9, 2009)

sorta, used to be right into it but am bored of it now thinking of quitting


----------



## Mayo (May 9, 2009)

Me sadly, on shadowsong realm


----------



## notechistiger (May 9, 2009)

Yup ^^ My boyfriend, and my boyfriend's- sister- brother got me into it.


----------



## Mr_Fang (May 9, 2009)

Sweet i got WoW yesterday and have been server jumping can't decide on a server don't know anyone that plays


----------



## snake_lover (May 9, 2009)

i did but i cant afford it anymore


----------



## SyKeD (May 9, 2009)

WORST GAME EVER!!! 


why would you pay $20 a month or what ever it is to play a game. so stupid

Blizzard makes so much money. there just greedy now


----------



## Vassallo2008 (May 9, 2009)

Your all SAD .. CANT believe you would waste your life working on getting the number 80 in pixels get a life. Yes my brother plays.. its addicting and a waste of time. go kick a footy or somthing dont waste your cash on crap like that.


----------



## Mr_Fang (May 9, 2009)

Why would you call us sad when you clicked on this post to just say negative things!!! Now Whos Sad?


----------



## Mrs I (May 9, 2009)

My Hubby and Son play Call of Duty no ongoing fees, geat game really although they spend way too much time on it .


----------



## Vixen (May 9, 2009)

Mrs I said:


> My Hubby and Son play Call of Duty no ongoing fees, geat game really although they spend way too much time on it .


 
Good choice, at least games like that require SOME skill. :lol:

Played WoW once, never again.


----------



## Vassallo2008 (May 9, 2009)

WHat a waste of time.. Honestly your paying money and wasting time to get a freaking picture on a screen. to sit there lose friends grow fat and do nothing else but become addicted to this crap.

ive watched it all with my brother dont give me your crap. 

i know what these sort of games do.


----------



## SyKeD (May 9, 2009)

Mr_Fang said:


> Why would you call us sad when you clicked on this post to just say negative things!!! Now Whos Sad?



i cant see how giving your feed back on a game is sad. 

you could obviously see that there was negativity going to get thrown back at you.


----------



## Vat69 (May 9, 2009)

I'm logged in right now! 

...god I hate Dalaran >.<


----------



## Crystal..Discus (May 9, 2009)

Lol I play all those games... WoW (I just got back into it) COD, and yadda yadda yadda... Go on the Oceanic severs if you want to practice, then go into the PvP when you feel able. Have fun, just don't get fanatical about it. Nobody likes a fat, pimply teen sitting in their basement worrying if their level suchandsuch can beat another player because they stole their cheezy poofs. Moderate it with actual fighting (pick up a stick and wack your friend with it - roughhousing is a good form of excercise) and all shall be well.


----------



## Vixen (May 9, 2009)

Crystal..Discus said:


> (pick up a stick and wack your friend with it)


 
Lmao hilarious. :lol:


----------



## TahneeMaree (May 10, 2009)

I'll play again when I get a pc built that will give me more than 3 - 16 fps! I got 24 fps one day and I just about had a heart attack!


----------



## TahneeMaree (May 10, 2009)

Btw, it's awesome playing lan parties while drunk!! You log back in the next avo thinking "now how ON EARTH did I get here?!?!?"


----------



## gpoleweski (May 10, 2009)

HAhaha, my friends at school are always on and off this, it's an ongoing debate.

They went off it a while ago and decided now(the startup of alot of exams) is a good tiem to play. I got one of those 14 day trials...Played for 2 days and thought...Hrmm...Pokemon may be more kiddish, but is more fun.

Now I don't really play either and they always call me a 'dog' at school for not playing with them and I just laugh. I rather much faster games that are still fun and multiplayerable.

But I urge everyone to go scuba diving!...You earn exp and all that AND! it's better graphics


----------



## Drazzy (May 10, 2009)

VixenBabe said:


> Good choice, at least games like that require SOME skill. :lol:
> 
> Played WoW once, never again.



WoW requires skill just depends on class you play.. but as of late blizzard are a little 2 carebear.. back in 1.0 - 1.9 (this is pre Burning Crusade) the game req alot of skill in many aspects

- Leadership run a raid grp of 40 people!
- Organise a raid (right classes for right encounter)
- Class skill in pvp .. know your weaknesses and strengths sort of like rock paper scissors but with spells and abilities
- Gear and items.. a bunch of epix doesn't make you a winner.. its the right combination


now days.. 3.0+

-10 man raids ??? huh
- Don't need a huge amount of class balance
- You can pug almost any instance and or raid encounter
- Class skill in PvP ? most classes have an I-win button and if one class has a cry they get a buff next patch
- Most items builds are identicle and blizz now introduce a pure pvp set and pure pve set ?? no good hybrid set.. because of this new 'resilience' ability .. *puke*
- PvP in arena is more about how much you can Crowd Control the other team than actually raw steel on steel action

 GAME IS 2 EASY I QUIT


----------



## Reptilian (May 10, 2009)

I used to be big into it, nut havent lately as my good puter needs new MB and i only get to borrow mother-in law or dads pc...


----------



## Ricko (May 10, 2009)

i play on Khazgaroth realm, its enjoyable but as some people have said dont let it take over your life its a game in the end,


----------



## Barno111 (May 10, 2009)

played for 4 years on tic! was in second in charge of hunters in one of the biggest alliance guilds! But i got bord once they made they cap 80 and quit! i just found it a better pass time then sitting infront of a idiot box! atlease you had to think!


----------



## Cabotinage (May 10, 2009)

im a FPS player cod5 on xbox CSS computer closest i get to that is fable


----------



## LauraM (May 10, 2009)

VixenBabe said:


> Good choice, at least games like that require SOME skill. :lol:
> 
> Played WoW once, never again.


 
I'm the same. although my friend is ubsessed with it.. try being ditched for a computer game on the weekends.. lol 

But think about the money blizzard earns

20 dollars a month
11 million subscribers
expansions cost about 50 dolars each when they come out 
there are 3 expansions 
plus all the other games they own!


----------



## taylor111 (May 10, 2009)

how much does it cost to join


----------



## LauraM (May 10, 2009)

taylor111 said:


> how much does it cost to join


 
im not really sure... i know most of this from my ubsessed friends but

20 dollars for first expansion 20 dollars for second expansion 40 or so for the third expansion

20 dollars a month from then on.. it depends what the us to australian dollar is


----------



## gpoleweski (May 10, 2009)

That's pretty much it Laura.

If I eve did play...Which I'm not gonna, it'd only be if there were an APS group.


----------



## Vassallo2008 (May 10, 2009)

Its the most unpractical way of Passing time. . It causes fights among families because people are sitting there hours apon hours doing absolutely nothing. its about balance. but unfortunatly with these sorts of games they are addictings 


Its just like being a heroine addict. 
If you dont get your daily fix OF WOW. There pissed of and angry at the world.

I hate seeing my brother waste the whole day sitting there watching a computer screen. 

Id much prefer to go build and enclosure or sumthing. 

But why do these people sit there and do nothing all day? 

I dont understand. You get to lvl 80. then what? 

What do you get out of the whole game? 

A Picture on a screen. 

Why Waste your time. YES ive been addicted to a game. Conquer 2.0 and im very very glad,, Some Egyption killed me.. i lost my gear. and i smashed the laptop.. I will never touch another online game again..

Thanks.


----------



## SyKeD (May 10, 2009)

Vassallo2008 said:


> Why Waste your time. YES ive been addicted to a game. Conquer 2.0 and im very very glad,, Some Egyption killed me.. i lost my gear. and i smashed the laptop.. I will never touch another online game again..
> 
> Thanks.



PMSL

As if get that serious about a game :lol:


----------



## Vassallo2008 (May 10, 2009)

It takes over your life;. thats how serious it can get. You sometimes live for a game. Like a heroine addict who needs there fix.


----------



## Mrs I (May 10, 2009)

Yep my hubby and son play theres way too often (COD4 and 5) and are counting down the days till COD6 is released.

Members of a clan, ranks and all that.

I dont understand how they can be so involved in it.


----------



## SyKeD (May 10, 2009)

http://blog.cleveland.com/metro/2008/12/boy_killed_mom_and_shot_dad_ov.html 

This was posted a while ago. but for new people here it is again lol.

This is in regards of what Vass said


----------



## sacred_DUC (May 10, 2009)

Vat69 said:


> I'm logged in right now!
> 
> ...god I hate Dalaran >.<


 

yup wintergrasp lag city 5sec cast time on a instant cast irk join raid group hit stealth ( woots for rogues druids)


----------



## Jay (May 10, 2009)

Yes video games can be addictive but so can many other things. It really is just a case of everything in moderation. 
When I finish work I find pixelated control and button mashing relaxing, some people have a few beers. Both carry there negative side, but with the desired result.
People kill others for stupid reasons, making a big deal out of a video game beign the motive is just rediculous. Who's to say he wouldn't have done the same if they took away a new cd or movie.


----------



## slip_phreak (May 10, 2009)

im waiting to get my account unbanned  some tool hacked me and used my account to farm cloth and sell them on the AH.. now i have to wait for blizzard *sigh*


----------



## LauraM (May 10, 2009)

slip_phreak said:


> im waiting to get my account unbanned  some tool hacked me and used my account to farm cloth and sell them on the AH.. now i have to wait for blizzard *sigh*


 
So you get banned these days for farming and selling cloth lol...


----------



## ReptileGuy12 (May 10, 2009)

I used to play . I have 2 level 70's Rogue & Mage. I Had epic flying mount (the dragon thing netherwing or something) alot of money.

Will Sell For Reasonable Offer.

I have been Offered 75$ so far. Will Accept anything above! Offer and ill consider

If you want to get more details on wowarmory the names are
Iceburna - Gorgonnash
Goldkilla - Gorgonnash


There are a couple of lower lvl characters and a rogue twink. its a good game, a little addicting but doesnt deserve such negativity


----------



## Vassallo2008 (May 10, 2009)

The Games Crap.. And its all a waste..tip to you all.. your not gaining a thing from it.. your making somebody else rich.. that $20 u spend could be going towards a herp or something.. that buys u a snake hide. etc.. why spend it on pixels that you dont even own. ?


----------



## Jay (May 10, 2009)

To each there own Vass.
If you don;t like it don;t play it, just dont keep on about it. Youve made your point, now leave others be.


----------



## Drazzy (May 10, 2009)

SyKeD said:


> http://blog.cleveland.com/metro/2008/12/boy_killed_mom_and_shot_dad_ov.html
> 
> This was posted a while ago. but for new people here it is again lol.
> 
> This is in regards of what Vass said



:shock: americans are a funny bunch


----------



## theduclos (May 11, 2009)

lol, i play runescape.

yes yes laugh it up all you wow boys and girls but i prefer rs, $8 a month, no expansion packs etc and i dont need a 1.5k computer to run it.

username: satanic3 if your interested/play the game.


----------



## Pythons Rule (May 11, 2009)

lol used to for 5 years straight blizard canceled my account 2 times for no reason at all, I got hacked 2 times and they changed my account details and password blizard was told to cancel my account I was paying off credit card and that was 1 year ago they didn't cancel my account and kept charging me every 60 days. I gave up and started play AOC - Age of conan good game, lots of blood and combo moves makes it alot interesting then one click button action, but had heaps of lagging and problems, so I stopped playing best thing about the game was you can fight while mounted. I now play WAR - Warhammer online age of reckoning sooooooo much better then WOW any day, better graphics and is played by adults none of this whining because someone swore or yelled abuse at the other, there public quests, normal quests, RVR,PVP Battles, alliance seages, Dungeons, keeps, instances etc etc. so much more and looks a hell of a lot better. only thing is its only been going for 7 months and they are still doing alot of improvements to the game and there's alot of lagging in PVP RVR sections which suck like hell.


----------



## Stompsy (May 11, 2009)

Mrs I said:


> Yep my hubby and son play theres way too often (COD4 and 5) and are counting down the days till COD6 is released.
> 
> Members of a clan, ranks and all that.
> 
> I dont understand how they can be so involved in it.


 
They are so involved because it's most probably something that they enjoy alot. Everyone has something they love to do... don't you?

If they want to spend most of their free time playing computer games then so be it.

People who preach about what others should and shouldn't do just bug the hell out of me. Why does it matter to you what they do with their spare time?

I don't play any of those games, I'd much rather puzzle games or old school Mario or Yoshi and I'm sure you like something completely different than that. But I hate people who try to tell me over and over again whats good for me.

You strike me as one of those wives who is constantly on her husbands back to do something for her. I'd say thats at least half the reason he spends so much time on them.

Wow, I really shouldn't vent.


----------



## snocodile (May 11, 2009)

I play cod4, cod5 and team fortress 2


----------



## Vixen (May 11, 2009)

akarsha said:


> They are so involved because it's most probably something that they enjoy alot. Everyone has something they love to do... don't you?
> 
> If they want to spend most of their free time playing computer games then so be it.
> 
> ...


 
I agree. Games like that actually teach you about leadership, teamwork, communication and friendship. Especially being involved in a clan with a group of other people who are relying on you aswell.

I have been in the same clan for a number of years now playing alongside the same people I met all those years ago, its a big thing for me. Its not like those spoilt brats / immature teens you always find gaming, we have a strictly 18+ policy and immatureness is not tolerated when on the battlefield. Majority of our members are 30+, I think I am the youngest,

I wouldnt dream of abandoning them just because someone doesnt like the idea of someone else gaming, they are better blokes than majority ive met in my life.  Ive probably been a biased in this thread as I do NOT like Wow, but each to their own.


----------



## Mrs I (May 11, 2009)

akarsha said:


> You strike me as one of those wives who is constantly on her husbands back to do something for her. I'd say thats at least half the reason he spends so much time on them.
> 
> Wow, I really shouldn't vent.


 
How nice of you to make assumptions on me and my personality when you quite obviously dont even know me !

I said they spend too much time on it not that i am a wife who is constantly on her hubbys back for playing it. Or on his back to do things for me, i am quite capable of doing things for myself !!

I was not preaching about the gaming, just that i dont understand how he can be so involved in it, probably as he doesnt understand how i am so involved in things i do, i dont have to understand it, it gives him his down time which we all need.

You strike me as one of those people that judge others !!!


----------



## gpoleweski (May 11, 2009)

Mrs I said:


> How nice of you to make assumptions on me and my personality when you quite obviously dont even know me !
> 
> I said they spend too much time on it not that *i am a wife who is constantly on her hubbys back *for playing it. Or on his back to do things for me, i am quite capable of doing things for myself !!



You've got your own game right there...Oooooh Yeeeaahh!:lol:


----------



## slip_phreak (May 11, 2009)

LauraM said:


> So you get banned these days for farming and selling cloth lol...



yeah well when he used my char it was online for 3 days straight being operated by a computer program and apparently that manipulates the economy ect and thats against the Terms of use.. then blizzard flatten your account with the almighty ban hammer of doom.


----------



## notechistiger (May 12, 2009)

Lol, slip_freak.

VixenBabe, do you use any programs like TeamSpeak to communicate to other players?


----------



## Vixen (May 12, 2009)

They usually have some sort of ingame voip that we use just when mucking around, but in official organised clan scrims vs other clans we use Teamspeak.


----------



## SyKeD (May 12, 2009)

See how much crap "WOW" cause's its a ****** useless game!.... even people airing out there opinions of what other games do just cause's crap as well.... its there opinion why rage or attack there opinion?? i think people have to start taking things a little less serious...

if some one doesn't have anything good to say ignore it.. there not worth the time to write a reply to...




akarsha said:


> You strike me as one of those wives who is constantly on her husbands back to do something for her. I'd say thats at least half the reason he spends so much time on them.
> 
> Wow, I really shouldn't vent.



What a joke of a reply.... why on earth would you say that seriously?. Blaming her for her husband playing games for so long.. your 27 grow up.... *LEARN* not to *JUDGE* others and *READ* things *PROPERLY* and not *ASSUME* that its her fault or any ones fault in that matter.. 

That is not how APS people treat each other.


----------



## Crystal..Discus (May 12, 2009)

[video=youtube;yOoCKDtPFbM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yOoCKDtPFbM[/video]

LOVE THE VIDEO NOT HATE THE GAME!

PEACE, Bradda


----------



## SyKeD (May 12, 2009)

haha thats awesome!


----------



## JoshMVG (May 12, 2009)

I heard WoW is 4 overgrown virgins


----------



## ShaunMorelia (May 12, 2009)

JoshMVG said:


> I heard WoW is 4 overgrown virgins


 hahahaha

Has anyone seen South Park's Episode "Make Love not Warcraft"?
Its a crack up!:lol:

You can check it out at http://www.allsp.com its in season 10.


----------



## Vat69 (May 12, 2009)

JoshMVG said:


> I heard WoW is 4 overgrown virgins



There's more than 4 playing.

Also, L2 English


----------



## Manaconda (May 12, 2009)

Hell yeah I play wow.

Out of 13+ Million subscribers, I would be suprised if there wasnt more people that liked to play + liked snakes ( aps members? ) =P

Its funny reading comments on here when some of the people commenting clearly have no idea what they are talking about. Its also funny people being 'stereotypical' of the wow gamer. 13 MILLION people pay to play this game. chances are pretty low that everyone is going to be the same huh. 

There are what people would call 'hardcore' aspects of the game where people will spend 5+ hours raiding with mates, yet the game also caters for the 'casual' gamer that logs on to run around killing stuff & have a chat with their mates or 'guildies'. Either way, with the interaction with other people, this game is pretty easy to get hooked on.
This game makes you think, how you act can affect others as you are in a 'community'. In my opinion, many of the people that have played and said its crap or whatever have most likely only made it a few levels or thought it was too hard/boring & chances are good they havent tried any form of endgame content. This isnt a game where you can win, it is always having new content added, new places to explore with friends & more things to kill 

Yes.. the game cost $20 a month to play. OUCH right?
I can happily sit at home every couple of weeks on a sat night to have beers with mates online and play wow. Rather than going out on the town and wasting $200 on alcohol and good times.
If you cant afford to pay $20 a month, then dont play. Its pretty simple.
Fact is, Blizzard ( who make the game ) must be doing something right.. to get 13 miilion people to happily pay this per month. Heck, ive even sold an account a few years ago and fetched $780 AUS for it =P

The southpark episode cracks me up hahaha 

Depending of what you make of it, it doesnt need to 'destroy' your social life as im sure most of you have read the stories etc. I work hard, and I play hard. Weather it be playing video games, going to the gym, kicking back with mates or whatever I want to do in MY spare time. Im sure everyone has some form of hobby, jeez snakes must be 1 of them right? 

If you like it then like it. If you dont, then dont.
I dont think the OP was fishing for a fight here - they simply asked WHO played the game. Obviously you had some form of enough interest to reply in the thread with your opinion..

LOL and the people in here saying ' its a crap game! ' etc etc... YOU are the minority


----------



## seanjbkorbett (May 12, 2009)

May god help you all :|


----------



## Crystal..Discus (May 12, 2009)

God is a figment of imagination used as a symbol of hope to ease people into the idea of death - And I'm pretty sure even if it was real, it'd be a WoW gamer too lol.


----------



## Manaconda (May 12, 2009)

crystal..discus said:


> god is a figment of imagination used as a symbol of hope to ease people into the idea of death - and i'm pretty sure even if it was real, it'd be a wow gamer too lol.


 
lol


----------



## TWENTY B (May 12, 2009)

Mrs I said:


> My Hubby and Son play Call of Duty no ongoing fees, geat game really although they spend way too much time on it .


 
OH HOW WE LOVE COD4
Cod 5 is good as well,


----------



## W.T.BUY (May 12, 2009)

I play Dota via Warcraft3 via Garena.


----------



## Mrs I (May 12, 2009)

TWENTY B said:


> OH HOW WE LOVE COD4
> Cod 5 is good as well,


 

In COD, both my hubby and son are members of FFNZ, pretty good clan.


----------



## gpoleweski (May 12, 2009)

Haha, can I have you as a mum?

...Joking


----------



## Vat69 (May 12, 2009)

Servers down from 12am-12pm?! Raaaagggggeeeeee >.<

Hooray for alts!


----------



## Vincent21 (May 12, 2009)

I use to, but eventually couldn't be bothered buying the cards all the time.


----------



## marcmarc (May 12, 2009)

I am on Saurfang (oceanic), don't really play that much, just the odd hour here and there.


----------



## wiz-fiz (May 12, 2009)

Vassallo2008 said:


> Your all SAD .. CANT believe you would waste your life working on getting the number 80 in pixels get a life. Yes my brother plays.. its addicting and a waste of time. go kick a footy or somthing dont waste your cash on crap like that.


 

i used the free trials, it's crap, my mates had it, kids at school have it, it's crap, don't waste ur money. if you have that much money, save up and get a reptile like every year or second or something. 

just my two cents


Will


----------



## Vassallo2008 (May 12, 2009)

LOL keep your WOW CHAT off Aps. Aps has higher standards than WOW


----------



## Dave (May 12, 2009)

Aps have higher standards then this too 


> Some Egyption killed me.. i lost my gear. and i smashed the laptop..
> 
> Thanks.


Thanks




Vassallo2008 said:


> LOL keep your WOW CHAT off Aps. Aps has higher standards than WOW


----------



## flood (May 12, 2009)

haha dave! Owned!


----------



## Vassallo2008 (May 12, 2009)

Its All good. Ive grown out of the crap. just nobody wants to watch peoples familys break down like mine did because of this heap of crap game.


----------



## flood (May 12, 2009)

Vassallo2008 said:


> familys break down like mine did because of this heap of crap game.


 
I think thered be more issues then a game to make a family break down.


----------



## Vassallo2008 (May 12, 2009)

no there was nothing else. it causes fights about having to get off the game. then everyone gets ****ty


----------



## Manaconda (May 14, 2009)

Vassallo2008 said:


> Its All good. Ive grown out of the crap. just nobody wants to watch peoples familys break down like mine did because of this heap of crap game.


 

So its crap, but good enough to make your family break down.

This pleases me


----------



## Vixen (May 14, 2009)

Vassallo2008 said:


> no there was nothing else. it causes fights about having to get off the game. then everyone gets ****ty


 

[video=youtube;kwql6_RJ348]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kwql6_RJ348[/video]

Like this. :lol:


----------



## Dave (May 14, 2009)

LMAO :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## flood (May 14, 2009)

LMAO! his twin :lol:


----------



## gpoleweski (May 14, 2009)

Hahahah! I'm couging of laughter and dying after that.

Can't honestly be serious...I know most people aren't like that...but those who are tsktsktsk


----------



## ReptileGuy12 (May 14, 2009)

ok ill igve my account for $50 with 2 lvl 70's


----------



## snocodile (May 14, 2009)

:lol::lol:That so funny:lol::lol:


----------



## LauraM (May 14, 2009)

Lol i remeber this i saw it ages ago still brings a smile to my face..... some sad people lol


----------



## Crystal..Discus (May 14, 2009)

Lol I remember watching that ages ago. At first I thought the parents were complete retards - hands down - but now I just think they're morons. The kid has obviously been set no boundaries and then told 'no' out of the blue, and because the game encourages forming social groups (which is something most teens love to do) it becomes addictive, hence the inability to accept his parents (read keepers) ruling. Doesn't mean it ruins lives. Crack ruins families. Cheating spouses ruins families. STDs ruin families - but to blame a game for your stupidity is like saying you jumped off a building trying to fly because you saw a bird do it.

Are you gonna blame the bird for being addicting?


----------



## flood (May 14, 2009)

Crystal..Discus said:


> Crack ruins families.


 
Yes but it’s a much more fun way to ruin your family


----------



## mrillusion (May 14, 2009)

Cabotinage said:


> im a FPS player cod5 on xbox CSS computer closest i get to that is fable



i would tell u to add me  but my xbox broke and i had to send it in they wanted me to pay $190 to get if fixed because it kept freezing when i started it up lol then it started having red ring i was like YEA free repair  lol plus ive only ever played wow once which was the 14 day trial i though meh its olny like $2 so i thought ill try it lol i went to EB games i like do u have a trial there like no we dont have any at all ever since they are now free and went up to JB to get 1 for $2 lol anyways.


----------



## W.T.BUY (May 14, 2009)

watch this lol http://www.xepisodes.com/episodes/1008/Make-Love-Not-Warcraft.html


----------



## Vassallo2008 (May 14, 2009)

told ya it causes fights its addicting.


----------



## Drazzy (May 14, 2009)

VixenBabe;1454612}YouTube - WoW player scolded by parents over Ventrilo[/url said:


> Like this. :lol:



Funny stuff. 

This thread makes me want to play WoW again


----------



## Manaconda (May 15, 2009)

Crystal..Discus said:


> Lol I remember watching that ages ago. At first I thought the parents were complete retards - hands down - but now I just think they're morons. The kid has obviously been set no boundaries and then told 'no' out of the blue, and because the game encourages forming social groups (which is something most teens love to do) it becomes addictive, hence the inability to accept his parents (read keepers) ruling. Doesn't mean it ruins lives. Crack ruins families. Cheating spouses ruins families. STDs ruin families - but to blame a game for your stupidity is like saying you jumped off a building trying to fly because you saw a bird do it.
> 
> Are you gonna blame the bird for being addicting?


 
lol this is full of win!
Smart chick 

And now for some randomness :

[video=youtube;FJ3oHpup-pk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FJ3oHpup-pk[/video]


----------



## Crystal..Discus (May 15, 2009)

> And now for some randomness :
> 
> YouTube - Flea Market Montgomery - Long Version


 

LOL EPIC 

Bahahaha 80's earlies 90's was probably the funniest - that's testament to it. Cracks me up everytime. 



> told ya it causes fights its addicting.


 
Nope, causes well thought out debates for and against the game(s), which are being discussed in a civilized manner, with the exception of those who are making arbitrary remarks based solely on mainstream opinion (with the intent of causing a fight.)


----------



## Stompsy (May 16, 2009)

Mrs I said:


> How nice of you to make assumptions on me and my personality when you quite obviously dont even know me !
> 
> *I said they spend too much time on it* not that i am a wife who is constantly on her hubbys back for playing it. Or on his back to do things for me, i am quite capable of doing things for myself !!
> 
> ...


 
Lol! Of course you would never admit to being on your hubbies back about *anything! *No sane person would. You posted three times in this thread, all three times complaining about your husband being too involved in the game. I'm sorry if me making an assumption on that basis is wrong, but hey, thats what I got from your posts.



SyKeD said:


> What a joke of a reply.... why on earth would you say that seriously?. Blaming her for her husband playing games for so long.. your 27 grow up.... *LEARN* not to *JUDGE* others and *READ* things *PROPERLY* and not *ASSUME* that its her fault or any ones fault in that matter..
> 
> That is not how APS people treat each other.


 
Read my above statement and then you"ll see why I posted what I did. I read what she said and thats what I got from it. Oh and just so you know, everyone on here judges people everyday and everyone here is entitled to an opinion which is what I gave.


----------



## Drazzy (May 16, 2009)

Manaconda said:


> lol this is full of win!
> Smart chick
> 
> And now for some randomness :
> ...



I want my 2 minutes of my life back; THIEF


----------

